# sennheiser cx 275s ya sennheiser cx 215



## chetansuri (Jun 13, 2014)

I want to buy in the ear, earphones for Sony Xperia ZL. I found sennheiser cx 275s and  sennheiser cx 215. But not able to decide which is better. My Budeget is around Rs. 2000/-.

Please advise which is better.

Thanks in advance.


----------

